# [EVDL] Fw: DC Plasma runs 155mph in the Standing One Mile



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On March 24th 2012, we ran in the Texas Mile standing one mile event. We st=
art from zero and go for the best speed as we cross the one mile marker.=
We turned the battery current 1/2 way down to 1200amps max to keep battery=
heat down. We had a maximum motor voltage reading of 180V. =


We ran 134.5 mph in the 1/2 mile and 155mph and still accelerating at the o=
ne mile mark.

You can see a run chart on DIYELECTRICCAR.com =

Let me know if you have any questions.

please check out the in car footage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dcw1UE33p9l8&feature=3Dplcp&context=3DC455b=
e76VDvjVQa1PpcFPjdm0xMcQxJ6xWnS3Hh9gnPpdVcwUWQk4%3D
and the video from the 1/2 mile tent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DI6x-zCkYPL0&feature=3Dcontext&playnext=3D1=
&list=3DPLA3E4F9ED20798E34&context=3DC4fb68dfVDvjVQa1PpcFOVXthqBWuDGibLFbjy=
0AOz13-wuf4pB30=3D


please subscribe to my youtube channel if interested in following DC Plasma=
Racing
Still looking for sponsors for one of the fastest electric conversion "casr=
" (not truck)
134mph in the 1/4mile (full power)
155mph in the 1mile (1/2 power)

John Metric
DCPlasmaRacing on Youtube (please subscribe)www.youtube.com/dcplasmar=
acing =

LoneStar EV Racing Team on Facebook (please subscribe)
Facebook Build-ThreadRacingSlalom
DIYElectricCarGarage Build-Thread
Pennocks Fiero Forum
979-665-5621


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120326/d3f0520b=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2012 23:38:33 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Fw: DC Plasma runs 155mph in the Standing One Mile
> 
> On March 24th 2012, we ran in the Texas Mile standing one mile event. We start from zero and go for the best speed as we cross the one mile marker. We turned the battery current 1/2 way down to 1200amps max to keep battery heat down. We had a maximum motor voltage reading of 180V. 
> 
> We ran 134.5 mph in the 1/2 mile and 155mph and still accelerating at the one mile mark.

Wow.. I looked at some oter videos also, keep up the great work!
Hrmmm..I had problems sometimes to keep up with the Lorrys here at 50mph in wintertime.. 

wrong gear in the rear axle. (and no gearbox)
So I had to do a "Stainelss steelplate overdrive"
= connect a stainless "resistor" plate across the fild terminals at higest rpm..to get even a bit more rpm.. 
 

The very old 48Volt 4.7kW forklift motor was already working at the edge of the spec, I guess..
with the 96V system and an the curtis 1221 (thats maximum 400Amp motorcurrent. "only"..)

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120403/70a4fdb8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

